#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Modern Farming that are Faced to change !!

## Wondergirl

Hello Here,

We are living in amazing times where there is an app for anything and a myriad of option to choose from,so if the through of getting your hand dirty has kept you away from the Agriculture .


*Could you Anyone share what are modern farming method that are changing ? 




Than You!*

----------


## Moana

> Hello Here,
> 
> We are living in amazing times where there is an app for anything and a myriad of option to choose from,so if the through of getting your hand dirty has kept you away from the Agriculture .
> 
> 
> *Could you Anyone share what are modern farming method that are changing ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Aeroponics**Hydroponics**Hybrid Seed Technology*These are some o the modern technologies used these days in farming!

----------

